# Advice on putting weight on 13 year old under weight thoroughbred *PICTURES*



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

I took in an under weight thoroughbred mare she was put in pasture with nothing else she has been checked by vet her teeth are good up to date Coggins and Dewormed she is on Nutrena Pro force Fuel 8 quarts in a day 4 in morning 4 at night as well as 2 quarts of soaked beet pulp and 24/7 turn out with free choice hay all day long with fresh water all day and mineral block 







So what would you change or add and what would you do for exercise to prevent becoming hot


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I won't comment on the grain because I'm not familiar with it. The beet pulp is great. Is the 2 quarts after soaking, or before? And is it 2 quarts per meal or all together? You might be able to give her more.

Free choice hay is a fantastic start and what will help her the most. What kind of hay is she getting? Making part of that alfalfa hay (30% or so should suffice, so maybe two flakes a day?) can also help.

I wouldn't exercise her at all at this point, but give her space to run around if she feels like it. Right now she needs all of those calories for gaining fat, and likely won't be feeling too full of it anyways at this weight.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Endiku said:


> I won't comment on the grain because I'm not familiar with it. The beet pulp is great. Is the 2 quarts after soaking, or before? And is it 2 quarts per meal or all together? You might be able to give her more.
> 
> Free choice hay is a fantastic start and what will help her the most. What kind of hay is she getting? Making part of that alfalfa hay (30% or so should suffice, so maybe two flakes a day?) can also help.
> 
> I wouldn't exercise her at all at this point, but give her space to run around if she feels like it. Right now she needs all of those calories for gaining fat, and likely won't be feeling too full of it anyways at this weight.


The beet pulp is 1 quart before soaking twice a day to a total of 2 quarts. She has quite a bit of energy so far but the hay is coastal.. should I add alfalfa?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I give Canola oil to horses I really want to see more weight on. Usually about 8 oz per day divided into two feedings. If you try it out, work up to it gradually by adding two ounces per week until you're up to however many you want to feed.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

If you can get it and she doesn't seem to be gaining on everything else, you might consider it. If she's gaining on what you have her on though, I'd say just let her be.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It takes time, sounds like you are taking good care of her.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Yup. Sounds like a great start. I have a 31 year old Tennessee Walker that has absolutely no back teeth and I use beet pulp to keep weight on him because he can't eat hay at all. When you say 1 quart per feeding before soaking are you talking about beet pulp pellets or shreds? The reason I ask is because the pellets expand to much more than a quart of shreds. I like using pellets if I have the time to soak because they really seem to give you more bang for your buck. I feed my boy about 2 lbs unsoaked per feeding which equals to about 1.5 quarts I think. But like I said, I have to make up for hay. Something else that I like to add which really makes a difference in my opinion is rice bran. Fortified is better but way more expensive. I buy the unfortified which is about $11 for a 50lb bag because I go through it quick enough that it doesn't go bad. THat's a big reason why people like the fortified better because it doesn't spoil like unfortified supposedly does. I've never had a bag go bad though. And like someone else already mentioned, I add oil but I use vegetable oil. I add about 1/2 cup per feeding. Good luck with your mare. I look forward to seeing improvement pics.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> I took in an under weight thoroughbred mare she was put in pasture with nothing else she has been checked by vet her teeth are good up to date Coggins and Dewormed she is on Nutrena Pro force Fuel 8 quarts in a day 4 in morning 4 at night as well as 2 quarts of soaked beet pulp and 24/7 turn out with free choice hay all day long with fresh water all day and mineral block
> View attachment 366618
> 
> So what would you change or add and what would you do for exercise to prevent becoming hot


I won't go into the supplements for the needed minerals and amino acids. Just don't have the energy tonight and the information is available online anyway.

For good, healthy (i.e. works well with the equine digestive system, allowing for everything to work correctly without messing with things like the microbes needed for long fiber in the hindgut vs the undesirable ones that build up from grain), high calorie and easy to digest the best two things I know of are beet pulp and copra.
Beet pulp is easy to digest fiber for the hindgut with about 1/3 or more nutritional value than hay (depending on the hay for more than 1/3).
Copra is super easy to digest in the foregut and goes straight into their system from there. Loaded with calories.
Both basically have low NSC. Both are basically "cold" feeds (which is great). Beet pulp can have sugars if it's been treated with molasses, but that can be rinsed off when soaking. Or you can find some that hasn't been treated with molasses which doesn't have the sugar problem.

Keep the hay in front of them. Best quality you can find/afford. Once his conditioning improves you can cut back or the high quality stuff.

NOTE: All changes to diet need to be done gradually, with the new items increased in stages. Horses digestive systems do not tend to deal well with sudden/significant changes in their diet.

Not supper bad off from the picture. Shouldn't take terribly long before it's looking good. Remember not to over do it. They are better off being a little lean than they are being overweight (which tends to create even more problems). Better to have the ribs slightly visible (which is actually a good weight anyway) than to have to press to feel them (which to often tends to be the case).


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

its lbs not miles said:


> I won't go into the supplements for the needed minerals and amino acids. Just don't have the energy tonight and the information is available online anyway.
> 
> For good, healthy (i.e. works well with the equine digestive system, allowing for everything to work correctly without messing with things like the microbes needed for long fiber in the hindgut vs the undesirable ones that build up from grain), high calorie and easy to digest the best two things I know of are beet pulp and copra.
> Beet pulp is easy to digest fiber for the hindgut with about 1/3 or more nutritional value than hay (depending on the hay for more than 1/3).
> ...


Thanks she seems to be gaining nicely so far just have never had a horse this skinny...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I can't help with the feed, I think everyone so far has done a great job with that already..

but one thing I would suggest is take body shots once a week, same angles each week. Because you see her every day, the changes will be less noticeable to you every day than they would be to someone who doesn't see her quite as often, and the photos will be a good measure of how fast she is gaining, and how much she needs to keep going


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

HollyBubbles said:


> I can't help with the feed, I think everyone so far has done a great job with that already..
> 
> but one thing I would suggest is take body shots once a week, same angles each week. Because you see her every day, the changes will be less noticeable to you every day than they would be to someone who doesn't see her quite as often, and the photos will be a good measure of how fast she is gaining, and how much she needs to keep going


I have been taking body shots of her once a week since I got her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I would change to a high fat feed that's low starch/low sugar and aimed at horses that aren't in work but needing to gain weight - best suggestion from me would be a mix of
*Triple Crown Safe Starch Forage which also has fat, vitamins and minerals added but no molasses
Equine Supplements: Forage Feed With Equine Supplements From Triple Crown | Triple Crown Nutrition
*Triple Crown Low starch Pellets
Low Starch Horse Feed-Triple Crown's Low Starch Horse Feed Formula | Triple Crown Nutrition
You can add sugar feet (non molassed) and alfalfa pellets to that 
Weigh everything according to the guidelines on the bags so you don't over feed vitamins and minerals
Avoiding high starch & molasses in feeds will mean the horse can gain weight without getting that 'sugar rush' that can cause a type of hyperactive state and irritability in some horses
Even though the horse has been wormed I would still either get a fecal test and a blood test to check for encysted worms - which will cause ulceration in the stomach and anemia and add an antacid to her feed for a while - I like U-Gard for that.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

jaydee said:


> I would change to a high fat feed that's low starch/low sugar and aimed at horses that aren't in work but needing to gain weight - best suggestion from me would be a mix of
> *Triple Crown Safe Starch Forage which also has fat, vitamins and minerals added but no molasses
> Equine Supplements: Forage Feed With Equine Supplements From Triple Crown | Triple Crown Nutrition
> *Triple Crown Low starch Pellets
> ...


So I think that's where I'm going wrong TO MUCH SUGAR!!!!!!!:-( She's on beet pulp (2 quarts before soaking a day) with molasses.......(that's all they had and told me it was good........ Not sure about my feed I'll post picture of guaranteed analysis.. give me one minute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

jaydee said:


> I would change to a high fat feed that's low starch/low sugar and aimed at horses that aren't in work but needing to gain weight - best suggestion from me would be a mix of
> *Triple Crown Safe Starch Forage which also has fat, vitamins and minerals added but no molasses
> Equine Supplements: Forage Feed With Equine Supplements From Triple Crown | Triple Crown Nutrition
> *Triple Crown Low starch Pellets
> ...









this is my feed


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think what you're feeding might be OK for a horse that's in work so they're burning off the energy from those sugar calories but not for one that just wants to increase weight and stay quiet
If nothing else the IRS risks are too high - one of my mares was put on a Sweet Mix when she was on a boarding yard and even though she was in work and my TB on the same feed and the same work was OK - she developed IRS


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

jaydee said:


> I think what you're feeding might be OK for a horse that's in work so they're burning off the energy from those sugar calories but not for one that just wants to increase weight and stay quiet
> If nothing else the IRS risks are too high - one of my mares was put on a Sweet Mix when she was on a boarding yard and even though she was in work and my TB on the same feed and the same work was OK - she developed IRS


Sorry but what is IRS?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

The only thing that I will say that may be different from everyone else is, Flax seed. I feed 6 oz (before soaking) to my two old boys feed. I usually soak it overnight with a cup of water. Another perk to the flax seed is that it helps remove sand from their gut.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

nitapitalou said:


> The only thing that I will say that may be different from everyone else is, Flax seed. I feed 6 oz (before soaking) to my two old boys feed. I usually soak it overnight with a cup of water. Another perk to the flax seed is that it helps remove sand from their gut.


A round about how much is flax seed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You will find that a lot of the good quality complete feeds already contain flax seed so check before you buy any
IRS stands for Insulin Resistance Syndrome. There's a lot of detailed info on the web and quite a lot of threads on this forum but this is the basics of it
Insulin Resistance
It is usually associated with obese horses but in fact a horse doesn't have to be overweight to get it as it seems to be linked to a genetic predisposition
If you can't get sugar beet without added molasses then rinse the soaked shreds through with clear water several times before feeding.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

You have had a lot of good advice here but I want to add something a bit off topic... THAT is a really nicely conformed horse. I cannot wait to see her filled out and fed up.. because at that point I will want to tell you what she would be good at (or tried at!).


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

^^^That will be a post well worth waiting for.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Elana said:


> You have had a lot of good advice here but I want to add something a bit off topic... THAT is a really nicely conformed horse. I cannot wait to see her filled out and fed up.. because at that point I will want to tell you what she would be good at (or tried at!).


Thank you she is a secretariat mare and Seattle slew
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Put her on Cool Calories dry fat supplement of something similiar. I've got my rescue mare on it and she's pt on so much weight...


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is update on Amy you all wanted will keep posting


----------



## LoveMyTBPacha (Oct 7, 2012)

Eolith said:


> I give Canola oil to horses I really want to see more weight on. Usually about 8 oz per day divided into two feedings. If you try it out, work up to it gradually by adding two ounces per week until you're up to however many you want to feed.



I've done this, it works like a charm


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Brewers yeast or sea sacc is excellent for the gut and will help any horse get the most out of the fibre being fed (cheaper than Pink Powder or similar supplements for good gut bacteria).


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting the latest photo. I think I can see some improvement but its very slow
Have you had any blood tests done? I wonder if she's got encysted worms that don't get removed by a normal worming and cause ulceration and anemia as well as weight loss.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

jaydee said:


> Thanks for posting the latest photo. I think I can see some improvement but its very slow
> Have you had any blood tests done? I wonder if she's got encysted worms that don't get removed by a normal worming and cause ulceration and anemia as well as weight loss.


No blood test done.. I have Dewormed her once the day I got her then again last week with different wormer to kill other worms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You need to use a wormer that's specifically aimed at killing encysted worms - not all of them will do that and they are probably the most dangerous of all the worms if they get a grip on a horse


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

You've been posting long enough about her now where she should be looking much better. Pretty girl but she does have an overall uncared for look about her. Encysted strongyles may very well be a problem.

www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/pubs/vet1.pdf‎


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

SueNH said:


> You've been posting long enough about her now where she should be looking much better. Pretty girl but she does have an overall uncared for look about her. Encysted strongyles may very well be a problem.
> 
> www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/pubs/vet1.pdf‎


I got her January 15th so haven't even had her 2 months and looks a lot better but still has away to go. Did you see the original picture?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

jaydee said:


> You need to use a wormer that's specifically aimed at killing encysted worms - not all of them will do that and they are probably the most dangerous of all the worms if they get a grip on a horse


What wormer would I use.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

yes I saw it.

http://www.equimaxhorse.com/parasites/strongyles


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Treating Encysted Small Strongyles - Valley Vet Supply


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

SueNH said:


> yes I saw it.
> 
> http://www.equimaxhorse.com/parasites/strongyles


The first one on this thread isnt the first one that was 2 weeks ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-nutrition/putting-weight-very-under-weight-thoroughbred-355130/

1/29 and there are many others about the same problem. You had her prior to the first post on 1/29.

The links I left tell about worming. Your in Florida so a shiny new spring coat should be peeking through by now. It will be worth the effort reading those links. When she is better a horse that color will have a rainbow made of copper fire in her coat.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

SueNH said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-nutrition/putting-weight-very-under-weight-thoroughbred-355130/
> 
> 1/29 and there are many others about the same problem. You had her prior to the first post on 1/29.
> 
> The links I left tell about worming. Your in Florida so a shiny new spring coat should be peeking through by now. It will be worth the effort reading those links. When she is better a horse that color will have a rainbow made of copper fire in her coat.


Are you really gonna tell me that's not the original pictures of her! As for her coat if you would read she has HORRIBLE rain rot that I have been dealing with I'll show you what she use to look like. HORSES DON'T GAIN WAIT OVER NIGHT!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I didn't say it wasn't the original picture.

You aren't reading and understanding what people are telling you.

As for rain rot it should be well on the way to healed by now with new hair coming in if you did what people suggested.

Put rain rot in the search box at the top of the forum and post after post comes up.

I'm not picking on you. I really am trying to point you to the information. You are going to have to absorb it yourself. Nobody can give you exacting information long distance. They can only give generalizations and information out of their own experiences.

There is no perfect feed. People have mentioned a lot of good ones. It's up to you to figure out what works.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

SueNH said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-nutrition/putting-weight-very-under-weight-thoroughbred-355130/
> 
> 1/29 and there are many others about the same problem. You had her prior to the first post on 1/29.
> 
> The links I left tell about worming. Your in Florida so a shiny new spring coat should be peeking through by now. It will be worth the effort reading those links. When she is better a horse that color will have a rainbow made of copper fire in her coat.


Here are just some pictures.....
At old home..








Day she came home with me 1/15/14...


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

SueNH said:


> I didn't say it wasn't the original picture.
> 
> You aren't reading and understanding what people are telling you.
> 
> ...


I have tried a lot for rain rot she's on vitamin a supplement plus gets tons of carrots I have used multiple products on her skin from home remedies to products for rain rot nothing is working I am finding the feed that's right for her that why I switched it so much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> I have tried a lot for rain rot she's on vitamin a supplement plus gets tons of carrots I have used multiple products on her skin from home remedies to products for rain rot nothing is working I am finding the feed that's right for her that why I switched it so much.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm just jumping in here to say this. :lol:
My gelding had horrrrible rain rot. Nothing I bought would help. My vet told me to use the yellow listerene mouth wash and spray it on. It seriously helped.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

morganarab94 said:


> I'm just jumping in here to say this. :lol:
> My gelding had horrrrible rain rot. Nothing I bought would help. My vet told me to use the yellow listerene mouth wash and spray it on. It seriously helped.


I've been using blue Listerine.. you thing the color makes a difference??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

kimberlyrae

We all know she won't look better overnight. We CAN see an improvement. Compared to the pictures you just posted she looks infinitely better. I can understand you're getting a little defensive but all we are trying to say is while she has improved if she were overall healthy she should of improved far more by now. It sounds like generally speaking she is young and getting plenty of food, and again she has picked up but not to where she should be at this point, there is "no" reason she shouldn't look pretty close to normal by now, and overall healthy. It's not just her weight that's an issue it's the overall unhealthy appearance. The educated people on here are just trying to point out that in spite the best of care some horses need a little more, nothing to get defensive about, obviously something health wise is missing. At this point with everything you are doing for her and her not looking the way she should I would recommend getting the vet back out for a follow up. It could be worms it could be something else. Please keep us posted.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> kimberlyrae
> 
> We all know she won't look better overnight. We CAN see an improvement. Compared to the pictures you just posted she looks infinitely better. I can understand you're getting a little defensive but all we are trying to say is while she has improved if she were overall healthy she should of improved far more by now. It sounds like generally speaking she is young and getting plenty of food, and again she has picked up but not to where she should be at this point, there is "no" reason she shouldn't look pretty close to normal by now, and overall healthy. It's not just her weight that's an issue it's the overall unhealthy appearance. The educated people on here are just trying to point out that in spite the best of care some horses need a little more, nothing to get defensive about, obviously something health wise is missing. At this point with everything you are doing for her and her not looking the way she should I would recommend getting the vet back out for a follow up. It could be worms it could be something else. Please keep us posted.


I have seen many horses that were in unhealthy conditions who got better slower then her.. I just don't think there's any under lying issues.. she has gain a lot and I haven't been feeding her a whole lot because I don't want to over whelm her..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> I have seen many horses that were in unhealthy conditions who got better slower then her.. I just don't think there's any under lying issues.. she has gain a lot and I haven't been feeding her a whole lot because I don't want to over whelm her..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You said 4qts 2x per day. Obviously that's not super specific but it's still plenty (what does the feed bag say? I'd be inclined to give her more at lunch)

I have also seen horses get better slower than her. They are old, have health issues, or aren't fed enough.

She isn't old, sounds like she is getting fed plenty.. She also doesn't look healthy, even despite the weight she should be shedding out and getting a glow to her coat and looking perkier. I hate to say it but she looks pretty down in that more recent pic.

Anyways, again I think you should get the vet out. It's never a bad thing and for a rescue is something I would do anyways even if they were picking weight up well. You don't think she has anything, but several very experienced people told you they think she does, and of course "think" doesn't cut anything until you have a vet do an exam on her. Can you at least send some pics to the vet? It doesn't and shouldn't take forever to get weight on a horse if the horse is healthy, if the horse isn't healthy everything possible should be done to change that, or if necessary euthanasia (not saying that's the case here).

You'll do what you'll do, I'm glad that you're taking good care of her overall even if we disagree on this issue.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

You said you haven't been feeding her a whole lot because you do not want to overwhelm her... Are you still offering free choice hay, 8QTS grain and 2QTS beet pulp as indicated in the first post? Or have you cut her back? 

She does look better. Not as great as she could though. She has clearly put on weight in her time with you. Noone is saying that she hasn't. And some cases of rain rot are more stubborn than others. Here is my 2 cents. I would be increasing her food again now, to get her to keep gaining weight. You will not be overwhelming her. Make sure that she does have free choice hay. Add in 1 flake of alfalfa hay AM and PM. If the 2 Quarter beet pulp is once a day, maybe make that twice a day. It also would hurt to put her on a fat supplement. I am not a fan of Purina or Neutrena feeds but if thats what you insist on using, the 8 Quarts should be plenty. Tribute makes a great fat supplement that I add to grain for hard keepers, its call K Finish. Look for something similar. 

I have had some horses respond to the vitamin A to clear up skin conditions and others not. Have you bathed her? I've had decent luck with this shampoo. Are you over doing it with the Listerine? What you do not want, is wet skin. Groom her with a metal curry to remove scaps and expose the skin to fresh air. Wash and bleach her brushes weekly. Do not blanket her (although I see you are in FL so not blanketing shouldn't be an issue) 

I highly suggest a fat supplement not only for added weight gain but for skin/coat health also. In addition, feed flax seed. 1/2 cup a day. This will help her skin/coat also. 

One more thing, have her fecal tested. Its a small price to pay to know what to de-worm her with. We cannot tell you what to de-worm her with online and chances are REALLY GOOD that what you did de-worm her with didn't cut it. 

We picked up a project mare in December who is still dealing with rain rot also (we live in MI though, so bathing and treatment is nearly out of the question, its clearing up just with grooming and better feed but I cannot wait for a good 60* day to hose the mare down!!!) and she was de-wormed with Safe Guards power pack when I brought her in. Then Zimectrin Gold. Then I fecal tested her and she still had strongyles. So we gave her Quest, which finally brought her worm load to a very low count. So have your mare fecal tested to see what is happening there. 

You are doing good with her, I hope this helps!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Please don't feel that anyone is 'getting at you' - people are concerned and trying to help, sometimes it feels overwhelming but its not meant in any way to offend you
Listerine works because its both antibacterial and antifungal - the bacteria that causes rain rot behaves like a fungus. There are other things you can try like iodine based applications and hydrogen peroxide that might work for you. I think its because her general health is low that she's struggling to get rid of it.
I like Farnams Wheat Germ Oil for improving coat and skin condition - its available from most Tractor Supply Stores or online from people like Valley Vet and Dover Saddlery - as well as the oil it contains Vits A, D & E all essential for recovery and healthy immune systems
I would also consider adding something like U-Gard to her feed and putting her on a course of an Omeprazole based medication because I have a feeling she has ulcers after all she's been through
I know it takes a while to get them back to good shape but this is a young mare I took from a rescue situation - on the day we collected her and what she looked like just a few months later. 
I had the advantage of summer grazing but good quality hay or feeding a chopped grass or grass & alfalfa mix (well damped) can do as good a job


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

New_image said:


> You said you haven't been feeding her a whole lot because you do not want to overwhelm her... Are you still offering free choice hay, 8QTS grain and 2QTS beet pulp as indicated in the first post? Or have you cut her back?
> 
> She does look better. Not as great as she could though. She has clearly put on weight in her time with you. Noone is saying that she hasn't. And some cases of rain rot are more stubborn than others. Here is my 2 cents. I would be increasing her food again now, to get her to keep gaining weight. You will not be overwhelming her. Make sure that she does have free choice hay. Add in 1 flake of alfalfa hay AM and PM. If the 2 Quarter beet pulp is once a day, maybe make that twice a day. It also would hurt to put her on a fat supplement. I am not a fan of Purina or Neutrena feeds but if thats what you insist on using, the 8 Quarts should be plenty. Tribute makes a great fat supplement that I add to grain for hard keepers, its call K Finish. Look for something similar.
> 
> ...


Mostly agree with this post. There are a couple details I don't and specifically I would NEVER curry with a metal curry especially on a horse with irritated skin and bones poking out and no meat covering. OW!! I do agree you should get those scabs off, but maybe in a more gentle fashion..


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Right. 

I suppose I could have specified that I use the metal curry rather than my finger nail. I just run it carefully over backwards to peel the scabs that are somewhat ready to come off, off.

Any which way they need to come off from the horse and allow the skin to get to fresh air.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> kimberlyrae
> 
> We all know she won't look better overnight. We CAN see an improvement. Compared to the pictures you just posted she looks infinitely better. I can understand you're getting a little defensive but all we are trying to say is while she has improved if she were overall healthy she should of improved far more by now. It sounds like generally speaking she is young and getting plenty of food, and again she has picked up but not to where she should be at this point, there is "no" reason she shouldn't look pretty close to normal by now, and overall healthy. It's not just her weight that's an issue it's the overall unhealthy appearance. The educated people on here are just trying to point out that in spite the best of care some horses need a little more, nothing to get defensive about, obviously something health wise is missing. At this point with everything you are doing for her and her not looking the way she should I would recommend getting the vet back out for a follow up. It could be worms it could be something else. Please keep us posted.


Sorry I get alittle upset like everyone is harassing me for taking in a horse like this I come here for advice because I don't know where else to turn a lot but I just called the barn where Amy was at after she got rescued but before I got her they said after she left there horses tested positive for tapeworm... So I think that might be my problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> You said 4qts 2x per day. Obviously that's not super specific but it's still plenty (what does the feed bag say? I'd be inclined to give her more at lunch)
> 
> I have also seen horses get better slower than her. They are old, have health issues, or aren't fed enough.
> 
> ...


Those numbers from feed were wrong as you can see I corrected it she only gets 2 1/2 quarts twice a day as of now tribute kalm n ez
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I think y'all are underestimating how much time it takes an otherwise healthy horse to come back to a good weight from being that underweight. I have yet to see a horse that thin be back to a good weight in under four months (and OP has had this horse for 2 1/2). And that's being fed a senior feed (and more than what this horse is getting), alfalfa and unlimited hay. Gaining weight on a horse is a very slow process, and to say that she should be at a better weight this early on is a bit ridiculous. There is shine to her coat in the updated picture. While I do think a fecal count is a good idea, I think the expectations y'all have for the weight she should be at is a bit overreaching. 

Jaydee, that horse was in better weight than this horse was and you still said it took a few months. It has not even been a few months yet with this horse.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> Those numbers from feed were wrong as you can see I corrected it she only gets 2 1/2 quarts twice a day as of now tribute kalm n ez
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No one is trying to harass you. Just offer guidance for your horse.

Oh, sorry didn't re read the whole thread to get the numbers lol.

I would _definitely_ up the grain. There are plenty of hard keeper TBs at my eventing barn, in good weight and light work that is what they get.

Going slow is good but going too slow isn't getting you anywhere.

ETA- no one is expecting the horse to be in top condition at this point, just better than she is.

I don't know anything about that grain so won't say anything I've never even heard of it. Looking it up though it says 6% fat. That's awfully low.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

SullysRider said:


> I think y'all are underestimating how much time it takes an otherwise healthy horse to come back to a good weight from being that underweight. I have yet to see a horse that thin be back to a good weight in under four months (and OP has had this horse for 2 1/2). And that's being fed a senior feed (and more than what this horse is getting), alfalfa and unlimited hay. Gaining weight on a horse is a very slow process, and to say that she should be at a better weight this early on is a bit ridiculous. There is shine to her coat in the updated picture. While I do think a fecal count is a good idea, I think the expectations y'all have for the weight she should be at is a bit overreaching.
> 
> Jaydee, that horse was in better weight than this horse was and you still said it took a few months. It has not even been a few months yet with this horse.


Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

SullysRider said:


> I think y'all are underestimating how much time it takes an otherwise healthy horse to come back to a good weight from being that underweight. I have yet to see a horse that thin be back to a good weight in under four months (and OP has had this horse for 2 1/2). .


 Some horses can, my starved haffy mare was totally different in just 4 months. But she is naturally a good doer and I was quite shocked.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> No one is trying to harass you. Just offer guidance for your horse.
> 
> Oh, sorry didn't re read the whole thread to get the numbers lol.
> 
> ...


 on average all my feed were from 6%-10% fat but I went with this one cause its beet pulp based with no molasses or corn in the feed. She was getting hyped up on other feeds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Clava said:


> Some horses can, my starved haffy mare was totally different in just 4 months. But she is naturally a good doer and I was quite shocked.


But not all horses are the same but there is a chance mine has tapeworm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Agreed with Yogiwick. I think the horse could be farther along. I also agree that an up to weight TB could require more than what she is eating. 

If you have a Tribute dealer, pick up K Finish! 

Sullys, ten weeks a quite a bit of time. If the horse has no health issues and plenty of food you will see a lot of difference. I have personally put weight on over 25 horses and I wouldn't say expecting more weight is overreaching. 

Thoroughbred gelding:









Ten weeks later: 










Appaloosa gelding:









Eight weeks later:










Thoroughbred gelding:









Three months later:










NSH: 









Big difference already ten days later and thats middle of Michiagn winter:












OP the horse certainly looks _better_! Noone has harassed you on this thread. You are getting the advice that you are seeking. :wink:


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Clava said:


> Some horses can, my starved haffy mare was totally different in just 4 months. But she is naturally a good doer and I was quite shocked.


Four months is what I said, four months has been the minimum I have seen. OP has had the horse for 2 1/2, and it's a TB.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

New_image said:


> Agreed with Yogiwick. I think the horse could be farther along. I also agree that an up to weight TB could require more than what she is eating.
> 
> If you have a Tribute dealer, pick up K Finish!
> 
> ...


Okay so yeah Amy isn't gaining like she should.... Do you think tape worm is possible I called barn she was at and after she left all horses there tested positive for tape worm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

SullysRider said:


> Four months is what I said, four months has been the minimum I have seen. OP has had the horse for 2 1/2, and it's a TB.


 Just for info - Obviously not a TB but 
day 1



slightly under 3 months later


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Worms are always possible. And likely. 

What did you worm her with when she came to you? 

Your best bet, so that you know, is to take a fecal sample to the vet. 

Your second best bet is to buy a tube of Quest Plus and dose her. 

Next, free free free choice hay, ad in some alfalfa and get her a fat supplement to help with weight and coat. 

Sullys: four months minimum? It has been a _maximum_ for me and I am almost always getting horses smack in the middle of the winter when grass is months away and its sub 0 temperatures. Thats when people seem to stop feeding horses in Michigan and I'm the idiot who goes out and gets them... about a third of them have been Thoroughbreds.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

New_image said:


> Worms are always possible. And likely.
> 
> What did you worm her with when she came to you?
> 
> ...


First I dewormwd her with zimeticen then safe guard
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

This is where a fecal comes in handy. It is a pain, I know, to get poop into a vet and pay an extra $25 to still end up paying to de-worm your horse BUT its worth it to know. She could have had a very high worm count and it could be about half now. Or you could fecal her and find out that worms isn't a concern at all. 

Neither Zimectrin or Safeguard does tapes. It would be Zimectrin Gold and Quest Plus that you'd use for that.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

New_image said:


> This is where a fecal comes in handy. It is a pain, I know, to get poop into a vet and pay an extra $25 to still end up paying to de-worm your horse BUT its worth it to know. She could have had a very high worm count and it could be about half now. Or you could fecal her and find out that worms isn't a concern at all.
> 
> Neither Zimectrin or Safeguard does tapes. It would be Zimectrin Gold and Quest Plus that you'd use for that.


I didn't know tapeworms were a possibility till I called her old barn today and they said they believe she brought worms into there barn when they rescued her...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

New_image said:


> Worms are always possible. And likely.
> 
> What did you worm her with when she came to you?
> 
> ...


Yes, I am near a racetrack and have helped rehab dozens of TB's who were starved and going to be sent to slaughter. As a matter of fact my TB who I just had to euthanize was one of them (I rehabbed him myself). All got at least 8 lbs of Triple Crown Senior a day, all they could eat hay, rice bran, and alfalfa. And of course teeth were addressed, fecal counts done and dealt with appropriately and any other health issues taken care of (such as ulcers). The minimum I saw it take for them to get to a healthy weight was four months. One took as long as 7 months but that was a 30 yr old with bad teeth who couldn't eat hay.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Equimax is labeled for tapes too and it doesn't seem to cause some of the side effects that I've seen people mention with Quest and zimectrin gold.

No idea why the difference.

I have double dosed with Equimax on my old pony with no problems for neck thread worms.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Horses can take more or less time to get right - Sullysrider - yes our horse wasn't quite as thin as the OP's but in just a few months she was close to being slightly overweight - she was an anglo arab
We had to worm her a lot more than twice in the first month we had her to start to just to see a reduction in her worm burden
Tapeworms are really bad for causing weight loss and slowing down the gain once they get a hold - also a colic risk so that's something to deal with
Though I like the Triple Crown feeds I wouldn't suggest the Senior mix as its got molasses in it which the OP is trying to avoid as the horse is showing a tendency to get 'hot' on that type of feed


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Trying to think of feeds with no molasses. The one I use but it's from a small regional mill....think....think

wellsolve from purina
mannapro makes one too I think.
safe choice special care 

found a chart on one of the endurance riders blogs that shows the % of molasses and starch.

Karen does post on this board.


Horse Feed Â« Karen’s Musings & Endurance Ride Stuff

I wouldn't be afraid of some molasses but I'd certainly look for the lower values. At least until she gains some more. Some of the sass may just be her saying she feels better than she has felt in a while.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

SueNH said:


> Trying to think of feeds with no molasses. The one I use but it's from a small regional mill....think....think
> 
> wellsolve from purina
> mannapro makes one too I think.
> ...


I already found the feed I like (so far) no molasses no corn and has a 8% fat 14% protein it's called tribute kalm n ez
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

stick with it then girl! Your horse will be well, just may take some time.
Looks like a nice feed. If I ever win the lottery and can move some place warmer I have to remember that brand.

Chick's saddlery has Equimax on sale for 8.99. It's labeled for tape worms

.Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Equimax Paste Wormer <>

Cheapest I've seen for a couple years now.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

SueNH said:


> stick with it then girl! Your horse will be well, just may take some time.
> Looks like a nice feed. If I ever win the lottery and can move some place warmer I have to remember that brand.
> 
> Chick's saddlery has Equimax on sale for 8.99. It's labeled for tape worms
> ...


Yeah I think this will be "the feed" lol;-) and oh okay awesome thanks gonna treat her for tape worms then let y'all know how that goes!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I just looked up the feed is said 6%? But as long as it is working for you. I would feed more though, but check what the bag says. Maybe call and talk to a representative and tell them you have a rescue in bad shape and what would they recommend?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I specified we weren't trying to harass you but I should also specify the "harassing" is us simply trying to advise, which I know you want.

There are a lot of things the people (everyone, not just you) don't think of until something clicks. Which is why we are saying these things. Several of those rescue images posted are TBs which look much better in a relatively short amount of time. No one is pointing fingers at your care, just saying you should up her feed and check out any other health avenues via the vet.

Tapeworms are indeed a possibility. First check if what you are deworming with coves tapeworms, second get a fecal to make sure she is clear!

There could be something besides or instead or tapeworms, but I'm pretty sure there is _something_ going on. Make sure she is 100% worm free is a good place to start.

New_Image, congrats on those rescues!


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> I just looked up the feed is said 6%? But as long as it is working for you. I would feed more though, but check what the bag says. Maybe call and talk to a representative and tell them you have a rescue in bad shape and what would they recommend?


Says 8% on feed tag and I weighed it out she's getting 3.5 pounds twice a day plus unlimited Bahia and beetpulp
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Oooh.. I was looking at textured. I see the pelleted is 8%. My bad.

(Isn't this what the other poster recommended? K Finish® Horse Supplement I'll have to try it some time.)

I would still think to up it, to me it's on the lower end. You're definitely on the right track though!

To save anyone else looking it up (second amounts are hay):

_Mature Weight: 880-1,100 lbs _
Idle 
4-8 
9 - 14 
Light Training 
6-10 
10 - 16 
Moderate Training 
8-12 
10 - 16 
Intense Training 
10-14 
12 - 18 
_Mature Weight: 1,100-1,320 lbs _
Idle 
5-9 
12 -18 
Light Training 
7-11 
14 -20 
Moderate Training 
10-14 
14 -20 
Intense Training 
12-16 
16 - 22 


Crude Protein (Min.)....................................................... 14.0% 
Lysine (Min.).................................................................. 0.75% 
Methionine (Min.) .......................................................... 0.22% 
Methionine & Cystine (Min.).......................................... 0.50% 
Threonine (Min.) ............................................................ 0.50% 
Crude Fat (Min.)............................................................... 8.0% 
Crude Fiber (Max.)......................................................... 20.0% 
Calcium (Ca) (Min.) ......................................................... 0.8% 
Calcium (Ca) (Max.)......................................................... 1.3% 
Phosphorus (P) (Min.) .................................................... 0.60% 
Copper (Cu) (Min.)....................................................... 65 ppm 
Zinc (Zn) (Min.) ..........................................................200 ppm 
Selenium (Se) (Min.) ....................................................0.6 ppm 
Potassium (K) (Min.)........................................................ 1.0% 
Magnesium (Mg) (Min.)................................................. 0.35% 
Manganese (Mn) (Min.)...............................................160 ppm 
Cobalt (Co) (Min.)........................................................1.3 ppm 
Iron (Fe) (Min.) ...........................................................440 ppm 
Iodine (I) (Min.)............................................................1.1 ppm 
Salt (NaCl) (Min.)............................................................. 0.5% 
Salt (NaCl) (Max.)............................................................ 1.0% 
Vitamin A (Min.)................................................... 5,500 IU/lb. 
Vitamin D (Min.)...................................................... 500 IU/lb. 
Vitamin E (Min.) ...................................................... 200 IU/lb. 
Vitamin C (Min.) ....................................................... 25 mg/lb. 
Biotin (Min.)............................................................. 0.7 mg/lb. 
Thiamine (Min.) ....................................................... 8.5 mg/lb. 
Riboflavin (Min.)...................................................... 4.5 mg/lb. 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids (Min.) ............................................. 2.8% 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids (Min.) ............................................. 0.3%


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Oooh.. I was looking at textured. I see the pelleted is 8%. My bad.
> 
> (Isn't this what the other poster recommended? K Finish® Horse Supplement I'll have to try it some time.)
> 
> ...


Thank you and yes I'm thinking about getting the k finish as well as a top dressing to help boost up everything cause you only need 1-3 lb I think I'm heading in right direction with this feed safechoice was just HORRIBLE..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Also how much would you if you were me bump up this feed? Right now we're at 7lb a day in grain.. I also know it not good to feed more then 5lb in a single feeding..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> Also how much would you if you were me bump up this feed? Right now we're at 7lb a day in grain.. I also know it not good to feed more then 5lb in a single feeding..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Kimberlyrae, the way I've had success is to feed for the weight they SHOULD be, not for the weight they're at. So, if she weighed 700 lbs when you got her and you want her at 900 lbs, then you'd start low and work your way up to the mid range they're suggesting feeding. So I'd be working my way up to 10 lbs/day divided into 3 feedings. You add 1 lb of feed per week until you're up to where you should be to maintain her at the weight you want her at. So, if she's gaining on 7 lbs, then do that for 1 week and add 1/2 lb per feeding, do that for a week and at another 1/2 lb per feeding, until she tapes at close to what you think is her ideal weight. 

I also would recommend doing a fecal on her and dosing her for exactly what it says she has. That way you don't give her a treatment for strongyles when she has tapes. If her teeth are good, and you get the worms all cleared out, if she doesn't have ulcers, she ought to start packing the weight on really quickly. Sometimes it just takes a bit of time for them to turn the corner after all the health issues are addressed. 

She's looking a lot better from pic 1 to the latest pic. You're on the right path. 










This is a mare I reposessed, about 1 month after I got her home. I was so disgusted with how she looked, I wouldn't even take pics the day I picked her up. 










This is her before I sold her. She was a Saddlebred, so has a long thin neck, no matter what. 










About 8 weeks after I got her home. The first 3 I never even saw her face, she kept her head buried in the hay.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^^ This.

I think adding a little of the k finish sounds good too. Very high in fat.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Tape worms will not show up in a fecal unless it's an odd segment. I'd assume she has them & treat as you've already planned.
Good luck with your new girl. She's one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a hard keeping TB. She's on free hay and sugar beet, chop and a senior mix 3x a day. Worm counts good and no tapeworm or underlying comditions and I still struggled to get weight on her.
Then I started to add a tbspoon of brewers yeast to her feeds and she's looking much better x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Reckyroo said:


> I have a hard keeping TB. She's on free hay and sugar beet, chop and a senior mix 3x a day. Worm counts good and no tapeworm or underlying comditions and I still struggled to get weight on her.
> Then I started to add a tbspoon of brewers yeast to her feeds and she's looking much better x
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Brewers yeast and yea sacc is great stuff


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she looks much better. Some horses are just hard keepers. Bahia grass should be a good protein /fiber feed. I use the senior feeds on all thin horses that come to me, simply because they are easier to digest. Brewers yeast is a form of vit b . You could add some vit e and c to see if that helps, I just crush an adult dose onto the feed . You may also try psyllium, maybe she is sanded . You can add more of the corn or canola oil (my vets and there are studies it does not make that much diff corn over canola) I also use soy oil . Beet pulp can be found w/o molasses . But if you can only find it w/molasses, it is usually such a small amt I dont think it will make a big difference. Look at the label for the sugar content. You could also try some alfalfa pellets added to the mix .


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Update on her still not where I want her weight wise any suggestions


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

What is she getting these days?

FWIW from that pic I can see (or at least in the part I can see lol) the pasture is overgrazed so she's not getting much from that.

She may always be a hard keeper but I agree she should look better.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i would add more hay. Alfalfa is great for adding weight.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

She is on 5 lbs tribute kalm n ez with 2quarts of soaked beet pulp and pasture


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

First step free choice quality hay with that pasture.

You may want to consider supplements as well.

I was never thrilled about the kalm n ez but I know you like it. Consider adding a fat supplement (as in another grain type), if not up what you are giving her but I wouldn't focus too much on that as I don't think it will do it.

2 qts after soaking is not a lot of beet pulp, start doing that twice a day for 4 total.

Are you doing anything with her?

What I see is a thin probably "hard keeper" horse with a tough past on poor/minimal "pasture" getting minimum amount recommended grain for an "idle" horse and a small amount of beet pulp. Pretty much everything can increase/be improved.

I don't think this will every be a "did you throw the horse her daily flake?" type of horse and I'm not sure if you are realizing that, I really think she will always need a good amount of groceries.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes I do know she is gonna need a lot and will never be an easy keeper but I love her. Do you think she needs more weigh or muscle or both?


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

I do trail ridding with her that's about it and how much beet pulp should she get? They say not to feed more then 5lbs in a meal does that include beet pulp because after soaked it weights a lot..


I had also thought about adding Dumor Ultra Shine and/or Probios to her diet.. I've tried alfalfa and she looses her mind.... She spooks at her own shadow. I'm working at upgrading the property some and I will have better storage soon so I can store hay and feed her some good quality hay to help out. 

I have total opposite horses one needs to gain the other to loose lol I have my work cut out!


----------



## milessa3 (Dec 29, 2014)

Throroughbreds often don't do well with alflafa or soy. Can't go wrong adding flax seed, I would feed 1-2 cups ground daily.


----------



## summerluv716 (Feb 26, 2015)

My mare once had difficulty gaining weight. Of course you don't want to add too much concentrate. I know A LOT of horse people who swear by calf mana. I have never used it-very expensive. I have use weight builder and had no luck at all. I also tried adding so much hay to her diet that she started to waste a lot and still couldn't keep weight on her. So I put just a few teaspoons of vegetable oil or canola oil into her grain two times per day. Then I gradually increased it to a couple of Tbs per feeding (two times per day). Not only did she finally gain her weight back but she also got a beautiful coat that I have never seen on her before. It's cheap and it works well and doesn't make them extra hot/excited! Hope it helps!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> Yes I do know she is gonna need a lot and will never be an easy keeper but I love her. Do you think she needs more weigh or muscle or both?


Hard to tell from that pic for sure but I'd say both. That said I feel muscle tone is largely unimportant (unless you are working the horse) and while it goes towards the "finished" look doesn't effect the horses health (assuming the horse has normal muscling/strength overall).

So you would class her as "light work"? (I wouldn't worry about muscle tone if you are strolling around on the trails assuming her tack fits correctly)

"They"? I assume you mean the feed company? That is a good general rule but they are talking about that feed. Don't feed too much hard feed at once (I wouldn't feed more than 3 or so unless necessary) Beet pulp is roughage not a hard feed. You can feed a good amount safely.

I don't get what the ultra shine has to do with probiotics. Probiotics wouldn't hurt.

I would add something more like omegatin or empower and cut back her regular grain a bit.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> kimberlyrae1993 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I do know she is gonna need a lot and will never be an easy keeper but I love her. Do you think she needs more weigh or muscle or both?
> ...


Yeah her top line is just nonexistent at this point her weight doesn't look awful does the top line come with the work or will some come back when she gain more weight.

I've read probios can help the horse absorb what there eating better and the ultra shine is a flax and rice bran supplement with like 30% fat with out adding a lot I just haven't checked if it already had probiotis that's what the "or" was for lol. I know she done need a lot of muscle trail ridding I just want that top line to not look so sunk in that's all. If that makes sense..


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Do you have a different picture?

The topline may make her weight look worse as a thin horse will not have a topline either.

So both work and weight effect topline.

Also due to her long period of poor care she may have some muscling issues to not build up weight/muscle there, she is also older (in this regard). Some horses, particularly TBs just have that build naturally.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Here are few more pictures..


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

I just really hope I can't get her to a happy weight she don't seem bothered she gets up and runs her pasture with her new friend! That helped some with muscle I guess I just expected more progress in the year I've owned her then what I got but I wouldn't trade this mare for the world 

Do you think the ultra shine will help any??
http://m.tractorsupply.com/en/store/dumorreg;-ultra-shine-20-lb


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Her weight doesn't look as bad there.

The Henneke Body Condition Scoring System | Habitat For Horses
Where is she there? I would say 4.5-5 would be good for her.

I think it may just be her "look" that's throwing you off, esp if your other horse is more of an easy keeper.

DEFINITELY progress. She was in rough shape when you got her and look great now! Though I do agree she could use some "fine tuning"

I don't think the ultra shine would be my first choice, if you are looking for weight there are other similar things specific for that out there. That said if you want to try it try it, it won't hurt and may help.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Her weight doesn't look as bad there.
> 
> The Henneke Body Condition Scoring System | Habitat For Horses
> Where is she there? I would say 4.5-5 would be good for her.
> ...


Thanks your very helpful. It is hard when you have horses so different one looks fat to me the other skinny lol I've been playing with different supplements to try and "tune her in" lol but I never see improvement the beet pulp I just started over a month ago and it seems to help out.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think the beet pulp is a great addition and would give her a little more.


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

When I've fed beet pulp to try and help with weight I've feed 2 pounds dry(added water after) 2 or 3 times a day. Along with free choice hay, and whatever feed my vet helps me choose for that horse


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

I also add enough water so it fills one of their water buckets


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she looks much better. She may be one of these TB's that never gets a nice top line.
I may have missed what type of hay you are feeding, but alfalfa really puts on weight.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

stevenson said:


> she looks much better. She may be one of these TB's that never gets a nice top line.
> I may have missed what type of hay you are feeding, but alfalfa really puts on weight.


We have a lot of pasture so I don't feed much hay if I do its a nice coastal she gets nutty on alfalfa..


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

As I said before if the pasture is all like what's in the pic-feed hay.

I always feed hay even if it's just a few flakes "if they want it". On a poor pasture feed hay.

It's very common to think "oh they have pasture they don't need hay" when they are just not getting what they need from the pasture.

If she's eating it give her more.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> As I said before if the pasture is all like what's in the pic-feed hay.
> 
> I always feed hay even if it's just a few flakes "if they want it". On a poor pasture feed hay.
> 
> ...


Okay thanks I can't feed alfalfa so what should I feed?


----------



## pixelsandponies (Apr 6, 2013)

That pasture looks over-grazed to me. If the entire pasture is in similar condition, I'd recommend putting out a round bale of quality coastal hay until the pasture looks better. A good percentage of a horse's diet should be made up of QUALITY roughage. If the pasture is lacking, supplement with some good hay. 

You can feed the right percentages of the best grain, but you won't see the improvement you should be seeing if the horse isn't getting the roughage it should be getting.

She is definitely improving and you're on the right track. The mare is lucky to have you!


----------



## pixelsandponies (Apr 6, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> As I said before if the pasture is all like what's in the pic-feed hay.
> 
> I always feed hay even if it's just a few flakes "if they want it". On a poor pasture feed hay.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with this. If putting a round bale out isn't an option, I'd feed flakes of good coastal hay along with the grain.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> Okay thanks I can't feed alfalfa so what should I feed?


I'd just give more of what she's already getting assuming it's good quality. All she will eat even though she is on the pasture, think of it as two separate things.

Adding pellets to her feed may be a good idea too if you think she needs more forage.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Started her on some probios the other day buying more hay this weekend and maybe I'll start adding Timothy hay pellets to her feed to. Now is it okay to add the pellets to her grain? It doesn't matter going over 4lbs as long as its not 4lbs of grain right? I've read/heard the horses stomach on average can only hold at max 5lbs at once and when you feed anything more then that it pushes it through faster causing the body to not take in the nutrients from it like it should. Wouldn't that be the same if she gets 3lbs grain with 2lbs beet pulp and say 3lbs hay pellets?? Weird question sorry.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Also guys I could use some advice on bugs lol my poor mare no matter how much I spray her she has welts and on her lower legs she has little blood spots/drips where I believe horse fly's or some other fly is hitting her and causing her to bleed. Any advice?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Sounds good. Yes you can add pellets to her grain.

You are way to stuck on the 4 lbs. You don't want to give a horse too much grain (per feeding or per diet), don't over think it. Pellets are not grain so are not part of that "total" amount.

I agree though that you don't want to feed too much total per feeding as well. I don't know about "pushing it through the body too fast". Why don't you come up with a total "ideal" feed plan then just call and run it by your vet?

Bugs- if you can't get it with spray I'd just suck it up and buy her a sheet. There are other options too but there is not "perfect" way . While I don't use a fly sheet unless I need to I don't like soaking them in chemicals regularly either. They do make "fly boots" if that's a specific problem.


----------

